# Cool little webpage..



## snowybeaches (Feb 15, 2008)

Saw this site thought it was pretty cool..

You can watch slow motion videos of differant players and pick up on their swings

Cheers!

The Golf Swing Video Web - Pro Videos To Help Perfect Your Swing


----------

